
Ask HN: What is your pen and paper productivity system? - admiral33
Checklists, bullet journals etc.
======
sethammons
I have a small, bound notebook and then a tear-away notepad. I jot down
initial notes on the tear-away, then move them over to the bound notebook
every few days. I do a very, very lite version of bullet journaling whereby I
re-go through the bound journal’s latest entires from time to time and re-
capture relevant tasks and notes as new entries. This gives me the spaced
repetition to remember important things and allows me to drop no-longer
relevant things.

------
afarrell
I use whiteboard notecards[1]

[1] [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dry-Erase-Index-Cards-
Reusable/dp/B...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dry-Erase-Index-Cards-
Reusable/dp/B073K3CY52/ref=asc_df_B073K3CY52/) to write down tasks and ideas
throughout the day. then I use neodynium magnets and and a 3-meter wide
whiteboard to lay the ideas out on a 2-d grid of impact vs. effort.

------
afarrell
I use this bullet-journal system for tracking habits:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bxIg3M_MHY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bxIg3M_MHY)

Now that I can get a cheaply-bound pad of bullet paper, I use it as my default
stationary.

------
markus_zhang
A special format printed paper for taking requirements from meetings.

It has a date, time, relevant people as well as project name, actionable
points and stuffs to confirm, etc.

------
verdverm
Blank printer paper stack and a cup of pencils and markers for primary note
taking and highlights respectively.

------
askafriend
I just write

